# Clausing 100 mk3



## Kylisdad (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey guys, Just bought a Clausing 100 mk3 lathe that needs some work.. I need to make a thread dial assy, does anyone have one that can give me the diameter and number of teeth the gear has so I can make one? Thanks in advance!


----------



## rogerrabbit (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Kylisdad,

I have the same model I think (is your clutch on the right or the left side of the headstock?) I will try to get the measurements this weekend for you.

if yours is on the right side, can I get some pictures and measurements of the clutch? mine is missing completely.

thanks,
Roger


----------



## Kylisdad (Dec 20, 2012)

I will look, Honestly the machine landed in my garage last night. I haven't really looked it over very well. I see the thread dial is not there,The motor and drive pulley is gone and the half nut is shot... I will do a biopsy on it tonight and see what else is gone...I did notice the hole i assume to be for the clutch handle is on the right side of the headstock.. I will see if the guts are there.. 
Thanks a million for the help!


----------



## Vince_O (Dec 20, 2012)

*Kylisdad*

Im in Pickens, any chance you could give someone that really knows nothing about machining some tips? Im headed to Greer tomorrow to meet up with my snap on rep. 

Thanks Vince


----------



## Kylisdad (Dec 21, 2012)

Vince,
Howdy neighbor! Truly is a small world. I would be happy to help any way I can. If your just learning, might I suggest a free reference resource? I was trained as a machinist in the Navy, more years ago than I care to mention..LOL, We had a training manual called the Machinery Repairman 3 and 2. It is an excellent source of information, and it approaches each subject assuming the reader has no experience in the shop environment. It covers everything pertaining to manual machining. From basic hand tools you probably already know, to how to cut a spur gear.. I recently found it online in a PDF format. I highly recommend it to anyone struggling to learn machining..I placed the address at the bottom...

Don't hesitate to ask questions, I will help any way I can. I have been Programming CNC machines since 2000, but am a Journeyman Mold Maker (plastic) by trade.. Manual machining was my life for many years, and I miss it...



http://www.instructables.com/files/orig/FJR/1XC1/HK7EP282OTX/FJR1XC1HK7EP282OTX.pdf


----------



## Newmetalmark (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a Clausing 110 MK3a, clutch lever is on the left. (See my avatar)  Do you know which apron is on yours? More info here- http://www.lathes.co.uk/clausing/page6.html . I have a few manuals for the lathe.
I wouldn't have looked for this thread here, I usually talk about mine on the Clausing- Colchester forum  because mine dates to just before Atlas bought Clausing- I think.


----------



## rogerrabbit (Dec 21, 2012)

Got around to measuring it:
major diameter: 1.33 +/- .01 (variation as I measured several places)
width (depth?) of gear 0.650"
Number of teeth: 32

Here are a couple of close ups with my cell phone, hope this helps.

Roger


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll mention that while talking to someone at Clausing recently (about Atlas parts and manuals), I asked whether they still have any support for the vintage Clausing machines and was told Yes, about the same as for the vintage Atlas ones.  So if you need parts for a Clausing, before trying to make them from scratch, you might call and ask for price and availability.  I'm sure that the prices won't be Chinese Cheap (the Atlas prices mostly aren't), but some may be like me.  Plenty of other things to do that can't be bought.  And not enough hours left in which to do all of them.  Also, if Clausing no longer has stock of an Atlas part and doesn't intend to make any more, they are pretty good about sending PDF copies of the original drawings if they still have them.  I presume (forgot to specifically ask) that the same would be true of Clausing parts.  And I can also say that if they still have parts in stock, they will not send the drawings.  Which is understandable.

Robert D.


----------



## Vince_O (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for the reply! I sent you an email threw the site.


----------

